# Why is my wine tingly?



## dietz_james (Apr 5, 2013)

I just tried a bottle of wine from the first kit my wife got me, and there is something slightly off about it. I think there may be an almost inperceptiable tingling on the tip of my tongue. I don't see any bubbles and I don't see a change in the gravity. What could it be?

Am I hallucinating? Is it because it is younger than the stuff I get in the store? Could it not have been fully fermented or degassed enough? If so, how could I tell which?

As I said, it is very slight. Most people either don't notice it or can tell there is "something about it", but cannot tell what it is.

Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## fivebk (Apr 5, 2013)

I would say you have a small amount of co2 left in the wine. Maybe from incomplete de-gassing

BOB


----------



## saramc (Apr 5, 2013)

It is called carbonic acid, caused by residual CO2 in your wine.


----------



## dietz_james (Apr 5, 2013)

Would it help to let it breathe after opening, or can I pour it back in the carboy and degasse it more?


----------



## Jeff180 (Apr 5, 2013)

To test, you can pour some into your hydrometer's test jar, put your hand over the end and give it a shake. It'll release gas if there is any. You could also push the cork back into the bottle and do the same. Just be careful the cork doesn't blow out.

At this point I would say the best solution is a decanter. An hour or two in there should fix it. Or you can pour smaller glasses and swirl until the bubbles go away.


----------

